# What's the BEST Budget 500 Lumen Light??



## Nalapombu (Apr 20, 2014)

Hey all,

I'd like to get some opinions on what you think is the best light that puts out 500 lumens or more in the BUDGET category.

I know many of you talked about and liked the Defiant 3xC light that was at Home Depot especially when it was being sold at something like $12 or so. Well unfortunately that light isn't available anymore, at least I can't find one or I'd get it.

Any other suggestions you'd like to pass along?

Thanks for the help.

nalajr


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 20, 2014)

Try other box stores as they all sell lights.


----------



## Lumenski (Apr 20, 2014)

Search Ebay for XM-L T6 Zoomable. The larger one that takes a 3 AAA cartridge or an 18650 can be had for $10 or less. When you turn it on you kinda expect your hand to blow back from force the light coming out. It'll put a smile on your face, esp for $ 10. (I paid $6.50 by bidding) 
Tip: Divide advertised lumens by 2 and you will be close to actual.


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 20, 2014)

Lumenski said:


> Search Ebay for XM-L T6 Zoomable. The larger one that takes a 3 AAA cartridge or an 18650 can be had for $10 or less. When you turn it on you kinda expect your hand to blow back from force the light coming out. It'll put a smile on your face, esp for $ 10. (I paid $6.50 by bidding)
> Tip: Divide advertised lumens by 2 and you will be close to actual.



Thanks for that so my Fenix PD35 on Turbo is 850 lumens divide by 2 = 425 lumens.I have been ripped off and i am not happy.


----------



## ven (Apr 20, 2014)

Nalapombu said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'd like to get some opinions on what you think is the best light that puts out 500 lumens or more in the BUDGET category.
> 
> ...



Look at Rayovac range too,if happy with 18650 cells or have them then look at convoy range,many options and tints,all for $20-$25 and well worth it imho.
I have the m2 and s8,both excellent:twothumbs


----------



## blademan (Apr 20, 2014)

I second the Convoy and raise you any shiningbeam 18650 light!


----------



## Poppy (Apr 21, 2014)

I'd third for Convoy brand lights, but within their line of lights, some are better for one task than others. So please define what qualities in a light you are looking for that would help us suggest which is the best light for YOU.

Please be sure to select a battery type. 18650 (or two CR123), OR multiple cell AA lights. OR multiple cell C or D lights.


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 21, 2014)

Nalapombu said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'd like to get some opinions on what you think is the best light that puts out 500 lumens or more in the BUDGET category.
> 
> ...





OK, I understand that you want at least 500 lumens...but not why.

Did you want to flood an area with light, or, see things far away, etc?

Does "best" mean most durable, or, brightest in lumens, or brightest in lux, or cheapest to purchase, or easiest to use (UI, etc) or using a preferred cell/battery type or with a particular color rendering ability, or run time, or form factor, etc?



You can't say, yes, all of those, because you also said budget. 


What is it you want the light to DO for you?


----------



## vicv (Apr 22, 2014)

A solarforce l2 and a solarforce xm-l drop in. Under $30 with shipping. Or for $21 and free shipping get an ultrafire wf-500 for 500 lumens of incandescent awesomeness. Amazing light


----------



## wedlpine (Apr 25, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> Thanks for that so my Fenix PD35 on Turbo is 850 lumens divide by 2 = 425 lumens.I have been ripped off and i am not happy.




I believe he was just refering to the cheap eBay lights.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Apr 25, 2014)

Defiant 3D 650 lumen Cree XM-L2 light. Just used it for the Relay for Life this month. Unscrewed the head and put a light diffuser for my Fenix TK11 over the bare l.e.d. and had it on a flat table. Nothing beats a 650 lumen lantern that lasts all night long on 3 D batteries with no overheating issues. 

Other than that, I'd say a Solarforce L2 with Cree XM-L drop-in.


----------



## heelsthrow (Apr 29, 2014)

*What about 800 Lumens Zoomable CREE XM-L T6 LED for a price of $15? Is the price just right? Tnx.*


----------



## LanthanumK (Apr 30, 2014)

I have one of those zoomable CREE XM-L lamps that I got for free, courtesy of the American taxpayer (Weiita F1655). It is advertised as 600 lumens, but outputs 250 on a good day with FOUR THOUSAND MILLI AMP HOUR!!! no-name 18650. They have multiple annoying problems. The head is wobbly and the flashlight changes modes when the zoom is changed. The light remembers the mode so it requires cycling through 5 modes every time to get it to turn on in high. There is no true low mode. The aspheric lens cuts off a large quantity of light when zoomed in. The LED is not heatsinked properly. The light flickers erratically. The blue tint washes out many colors.

@heelsthrow, I bet my 320 lumen SureFire G2X Pro will equal your 800 lumen contraption in terms of total output and have a far better tint. You can get the SureFire for $49 online, with $10 value batteries included, with free 3 day shipping. Of course it is only 320 true lumens, so it is not eligible.

With some of these ultra-discounted budget lights, you need to cut down claimed lumens by more than 50%. For example, you can buy a 3800 lumen flashlight on Amazon for $25. Reviewers mention that this light is between 600 to 800 lumens. YMMV.


----------



## arioch (Jun 17, 2014)

If the OP is still reading this:

You said that if the Defiant 3c were available, you would have gotten one ... does that mean you wanted something in that size category? If so, here are some options from b&m stores that might interest you:

1.) Defiant 3D- I believe the latest version puts out 600 lumens. Available at Home Depot.
2.) Ozark Trails 6aa- 500 lumens. About $30. Available at Walmart.
3.) Duracell 3c- 500 lumens. About $30 for a two pack. Available at Costco.
4.) Lux-pro 3c- 480 lumens. $32. Available at Lowes. 

For the larger lights, 500 lumens seems to be the new standard for b&m store lights as the selection has grown over the past year or so.

Good luck in your search, if you haven't already gotten one.


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 17, 2014)

How about Starry Light SA-22 from IS? 4AA's, 650 otf lumens.


----------



## Bigpal (Jun 17, 2014)

The Skyray King is well worth the money. For about $40, you can get more light than you'll probably ever need.


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 18, 2014)

OP needs around 500 lumens, not 2000.


----------



## Bigpal (Jun 18, 2014)

phantom23 said:


> OP needs around 500 lumens, not 2000.



I believe he said



Nalapombu said:


> ...that puts out 500 lumens or more...


----------



## wjv (Jun 26, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> Try other box stores as they all sell lights.



Costco almost always has budget lights available. For the most part people have been happy with them. they just won't have the latest LEDs and the run-times will be shorter than many more expensive lights.

Why is 500 lumen a magic number?

Lumens don't constitute throw. you can have a 300 lumen focused light that will out throw a 500 lumen floody light. If you're looking for a general purpose work light, then you might want to avoid many of the highly focused lights. 

Walmart sells a Retro designed, chromed body, Ray-O-Vac 30 lumen light for $5. it will out throw many 100 lumen lights because the beam is so well focused.


----------



## Stockhouse13 (Jul 13, 2014)

A know ur thinking of some low budget store light but they usually have awful beams/tints or garbage switches or no waterproof testing.

How about a $12 Solarforce host and a drop in from Lumen Factory?


----------



## Astroscanner (Jul 15, 2014)

arioch said:


> If the OP is still reading this:
> 
> You said that if the Defiant 3c were available, you would have gotten one ... does that mean you wanted something in that size category? If so, here are some options from b&m stores that might interest you:
> 
> ...



I also had been looking for a good deal on a 500 lumen light and came very close to getting the Ozark Trail for $30 from Walmart, but while I had not originally wanted to pay that much I am glad I opted to go ahead and pay $10 more and get a 700 lumen Coleman from Walmart which had more features as well as more lumens - Coleman CT70F Tactical Power Focus 700L Flashlight

(Ozark Trail has some good lights as I have their 200 lumen flashlight and 150 lumen headlamp, but I still preferred the Coleman CT70 700 lumen over the OT 500 lumen)


----------



## Mike V (Jul 23, 2014)

Quality on the really cheap lights is pretty hit and miss.

My experience is that you are better off paying just a little more to get a much better product.

I've had good service and good product from shiningbeam.com

Blaze X for $27 with CPF discount is amazing value.


----------



## dml24 (Jul 24, 2014)

GoingGear has the Rofis TR31 CREE XM-L U2 600 Lumen and the EagleTac TX25C2 CREE XM-L U2 852 Lumen lights for under $60 USD.

Both lights are reliable and run on either 2 CR123s or a single 18650.


----------



## nitedrive (Jul 28, 2014)

If you are willing to do a spotlight the Stanley LEDLIS / Black and Decker LEDLIB spotlights are li-ion powered models that have a 755lumen high and run about $50. If you search the forum for Stanley LEDLIS (or was it LEDLIB?) you should find it. I think the B&D model was $45 on Amazon.


----------

